# Endurance for the Clueless



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

It's more about the individual horse's suitability for endurance than the breed. I think a Norwegian Fjord ranks up there with the most miles completed. He isn't competing to place at the top though... rather he's of the philosophy "To finish is to win". And the rider is just as much of the equation. It's not a trail ride... many competitive endurance riders spend a lot of the time riding in 2 point, posting or whatever it takes to ease their horse's way of going. It's not necessarily easier for the rider.

If you become comfortable riding western, you will want to try English or dressage. The typical endurance rider doesn't sit in a chair seat like western. More of an English riding position. Also the tack is geared to be light weight. Most western saddles would never fall into that category.

You need a horse that can cool down and pulse down rapidly. The heart rate should drop back to normal faster than the avg horse. Same with the temperature. Arabs as a breed tend to have an advantage in this area... but again it's up to the individual horse. There are a lot of 1/2 bred Arabs competing in the sport as well as other breeds. Mules, gaited breeds, akhal-tekes, morgans and on. You can look up the results from the Tevis to see what breeds have placed well over the years.

Official Ride Results


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, most of those seem to be Arabs! 

I did a little English/Dressage for a couple of months so I have a taste of it, but I have done most of my learning in Western.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Depending on what you goals are, you can really do just about anything. As long as it's functional and your horse is healthy and capable, you're fine. I recommend browding around this endurance thread to get an idea of what us endurance riders do. I just posted a thread about volunteering at a ride - the absolute best way to figure this sport out. There were tiny women riding internationally competitive arabs on the 75 as well as a couple that both rode quarter horses in their giant western saddles in the LD (25). As long as you condition you horse correctly, you should be able to finish, which is what it sounds like your goal is at the moment. You should have to make a whole lot of adjustments and changes if your goal is simply to finish. Plus, there are always a few riders competing for 'turtle' (aka last place)! (no kidding - some do not want to give it up and work hard to come in last!)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you may find that if endurance riding is not a good fit for your current lease horse, that you may find Competitive Trail riding to be a good alternative. You ride over a set course on trails and you do obstacles. I have heard it's a blast! you don't need a horse with super high conditioning or stamina. you need a level headed horse who can learn to do all kinds of things . 

look into it.
http://www.actha.us/home


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly I dont think you are anywhere near ready for a competitive endurance horse. COmpetitive as in winning. Seems those winning Arabs are bat poo crazy when they are doing anything but flying down a trail. Until you really learn the game focus on a dependable safe healthy easy to control horse. 

Focus on finishing rides. You need to get out there on the trail and ride. You need to get out there alone and ride, you cant depend on or be focused on other riders. Endurance is about you and your horse and running your own race. When you ride "with" other people, meet up head out and agree to meet at lunch or back at the parking area but dont feel like you have to be attached at the hip. If so either your horse isnt gettign worked or theirs arnt. Even if you head out with me and I lead you what is your horse doing but following me. He has to be able to get left behind with you and not freak out.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Houston said:


> I am about to lease the awesome little quarter horse I've been riding since I trust him and we've taught each other A LOT. But he's no Arabian. He'll do anything but he doesn't have the speed and probably not the endurance (although he's not conditioned for it yet) to compete seriously.
> 
> Within the next three months me and my instructor are going to be working on trail. Walking, jogging, loping, uphills, downhills, etc. And she and I both want me to get to the point I can do this by myself comfortably.
> 
> ...


Continue with your lessons and put the term "compete seriously" out of your head for a while. Many, maybe even most, people who ride endurance truly are riding in the spirit of "to finish is to win" and couldn't care less about their placings. That is where you want to start, and where just about any horse of any breed can be. You (and your horse) need to be comfortable at all speeds on all sorts of terrain.

As others have suggested, do look for local rides in your area to go volunteer at. You will learn _tons_. 

As for online resources, I love the Old Dominion's Endurance Primer. Also take a look at AERC's new members section.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Seems those winning Arabs are bat poo crazy when they are doing anything but flying down a trail.


Joe, I cannot wait for you to meet Dream.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Seems those winning Arabs are bat poo crazy when they are doing anything but flying down a trail.


:lol: That's sig line material there......


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

mildot said:


> :lol: That's sig line material there......


for me or for joe? :lol:

maybe there _is_ some appeal to having "disproving the idea that 'winning Arabs are bat poo crazy when they are doing anything but flying down a trail'" in place of my current sig line


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for the responses everyone! They are appreciated. 

As I said, I'm more or less clueless on what Endurance riding takes. I'm aware that competing seriously is a bit further in the future (if there at all).
I'm still in the beginning stages of learning and would need a _far _better feel for the sport of endurance and far more miles in the saddle simply riding before I make any commitments.

Volunteering is an excellent idea! I'll ask the couple I met about any volunteering opportunities they might know of. Endurance isn't typically huge right in my area so they are probably the best people to point me in the right direction.

The QH I'll be leasing might not be for speed but I'm sure we can train to finish, starting with limited distance. That's a much more reachable goal for us.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are in or around Houston, look up Darolyn Butler at this link
Cypress Trails - Endurance

She leases some of her seasoned endurance horses and not all Arabians are bat poo crazy!!!:lol: 

Darolyn is hosting a ride (just a trail ride type ride - not endurance) at Pundt Park on May 12. My cousin and I are going. I thought I had wedding cakes to make but woot!!! just party cakes!!!! Biscuit and I have rode at Pundt Park twice - once together and once with other rider/horse (when i owned my other horse and Biscuit belonged to a friend.) It is a terrific park.

Greater Houston Horse Council​ Membership Drive & Trail Ride​ 
POSSE UP WITH US & FOR ONLY $20 BUCKEROOS,YOU GET A FABULOUS TRAIL RIDE, A VIEW OF THE BEST LIL’ OLE BRIDGE THIS SIDE OF RED RIVER, SOME GRUB, AND An individual MEMBERSHIP TO THE​ Greater Houston Horse Council
Come on up, over, or down… We’ll be riding Spring Creek Trails and experience the incredible amenities of Pundt Park. We want new blood, new friends, new members and ya’ll need to ride some new trails. 
10 AM Saturday May 12, 2012 at Pundt Park​ *Bring your coggins papers.** Trails are barefoot friendly.*​ *RSVP if ya can, so we’ll know how many vittles to cook up.*​ *[email protected]** 281 446 7232*​ See our website www.ghhc.com for more details on Membership ​ & directions to Pundt Park, Spring, Texas​ MORE DETAILS​ *If you don’t already know about Pundt Park, well partner, it’s time. I’ve been riding the beautiful sandy trails of Spring Creek for nigh on 35 years. Always said it was Harris County’s best kept secret. Now Pundt Park with its excellent parking, picnic area, and “indoor” toilets has really spiced up the area and made it possible for anybody with a rig to access the gorgeous creek area. A Dog Park opened a few weeks ago and an archery course is soon to follow. *
*This is definitely the place to ride if you want many miles of riding and just about the most scenic pine forest and white sandy beaches you’ll ever see.*
* If you prefer a bike, or jogging, the County, has installed an asphalt jogging/biking trail parallel to the horse trails. Not to mention a 3.5 Million dollar bridge across Cypress Creek. Let’s give some kudos to Precinct 4 County Commissioner Jack Cagle. This man is making it happen in Precinct 4.*
*We’ll start the official ride at 10:00 A.M, but you are welcome to come earlier if ya have a hankerin’ to get an early start on the trail and you’ll need a little time for registering and becoming a new member of THE GREATER HOUSTON HORSE COUNCIL. And that membership fee of $20, covers the ride and your lunch…. WHAT A DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Eat a hardy breakfast ‘cause lunch won’t be served until about 1:30. It’s 8 miles to the “new Bridge”… 16 miles round trip… but don’t fret if this is more than you are ready for… the trails are so well marked… you may just decide to turn around anywhere and head back when you think you OR your horse have gone far enough. So you can “tailor make” your own ride. There will be plenty of guides out there to point the way and the trail system is so well marked that it is hardly necessary.*
*We have not gotten a commitment yet, but County Commissioner Jack Cagle has been given an invitation to join us… We hope he can make it. It would be great for the Horseman of this area to have an opportunity to thank him in person for an incredible place to ride and picnic.*
*After the 1:30 lunch, you are certainly welcome to continue riding the trails if you like… and we think you will like. There’s a total of 32 miles of trails along Spring Creek now. *
*THE GREATER HOUSTON HORSE COUNCIL is just so happy that you could join us, and we welcome the opportunity to show off the newest stone in the crown of the **Spring** Creek Greenway project**. *
*Don’t forget to RSVP if ya can, so we’ll know how many vittles to cook up. *
*[FONT=Courier New, courier, monaco, monospace, sans-serif]You Can join GHHC on site or you can go up on their web page & join using PAYPAL.[/FONT]*
*[email protected]** 281 446 7232 PUNDT PARK *4129 Spring Creek Drive Spring, Texas 77386 (281) 353-4196
* Happy Trails, D**arolyn Butler (GHHC Board of Directors)*
Darolyn Butler

Cypress Trails & Horseman Video Showcase
21415 Cypresswood Dr. Humble, TX 77338-1287
(281)446-7232 FAX(281)446-0113 E-mail: [email protected]
Web Page: www.horseridingfun.com Facebook: www.facebook.com/CypressTrails


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

QOS said:


> If you are in or around Houston, look up Darolyn Butler at this link
> Cypress Trails - Endurance


Ah! I've been there twice before about a year ago for a trail ride with my sisters; rode one of her good Endurance horses actually... I believe his name was Cintron.

And while Houston is my home... I'm currently stationed on the complete other side of Texas in El Paso. 

When I go on vacation back to Houston I'm hoping to attend a lesson or clinic with her to get a better feel of Endurance.

Have fun on that ride QOS!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Houston said:


> rode one of her good Endurance horses actually... I believe his name was Cintron.


Cytron?? Nice! I knew that horse's sire (R-Kon).. amazing offspring. Cytron certainly has a resume to be proud of!!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Whoo! :shock:

I guess you guys get used to posting for hours at a time. I worked a lot of posting trot two days in a row in my lesson and I am quite sore despite the fact I work out daily during the week. You guys have all my respect. I post in lessons, but not as much as I have been doing.



phantomhorse13 said:


> Cytron?? Nice! I knew that horse's sire (R-Kon).. amazing offspring. Cytron certainly has a resume to be proud of!!


He was a very nice horse! Didn't like being bridled, but aside from that he was far from being "bat poo crazy". :lol:


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

QOS said:


> If you are in or around Houston, look up Darolyn Butler at this link
> Cypress Trails - Endurance


This past week when visiting family in Houston for the 4th, I couldn't help myself and had to set up a lesson (or more like an introduction to Endurance and question-asking session) with Darolyn Butler. It was SO much fun to blaze down those trails on an actual endurance horse. It was just a taste of the sport, but it might have been enough to get me super interested. Certainly something I would love to get into. I can see how conditioning your horse (and yourself- w/t/c on trail is way different than arena work... I'm sore!) takes work and time however! The Arab mare I rode was in shape and lovely. 

I'm hoping that I'll be able to work towards a 25 LD ride on my lease. I need to figure a few things out with the owner first however. If anything it will be just to get a taste of the actual competition setting and to enjoy the trail. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

fantastic!!

i would love to get to sit on one of her horses and see some of those trails. i can see why you would be hooked!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Rode some gorgeous Arabian endurance horses a few years ago, they loved galloping up steep paths and would get to the top of the mountain barely out of breath. I just admired them so much as someone who sucks at running! :mrgreen:

I'd love to do it again, don't have the money at the moment though because Brock broke into my bank account and ate it all...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

